# Irving, tx-golden girl 18 mos. In urgent need!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

please EMAIL LAURA FORSYTHE, RUSSELL POSCH AND CYNDI PALMER RIGHT AWAY IF YOU ARE ABLE TO GET THIS SWEET LACY OUT OF THE SHELTER!!!


From: russell posch <[email protected]>
Date: Thu, Aug 12, 2010 at 7:57 PM

*Here are pictures of Lacy. 
http://fototime.com/inv/CC937118F480406* 

just LOOK AT LACEY!!

From: Cyndi Palmer [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, August 12, 2010 6:32 PM
To: Gay Schonbrunn; JUDY BISHOP; Gail Lustig; Laura Glenn; Ernie Asteriades; Sue Ledner; Ronda; Cindy Fortin
Cc: [email protected]; Linda Beatty; [email protected]
Subject: (Irving) TX: PLEASE HELP - URGENT - Golden Retriever is getting ready to die!



*Hi guys, 



Need some help here! Below is a picture of a pretty golden (spayed) girl named Lacy. She is currently at the Irving Animal Shelter and in dire need of rescue! Her days are numbered!



I do not have any direct GR rescue contacts in Texas and I'm hoping some of you do!! We need to get the word out for dear Lacy!



Contact Russell for more information at: [email protected]



Thanks everyone!!!*


Cyndi Palmer
Overland Park, KS





Begin forwarded message:



I just received an email from Russell at the shelter earlier today that she has not been rescued. I am heartsick because *Russell says she is such a good girl, as Golden’s always are. 



This sweetheart that needs to be saved ASAP is named Lacy and her time has just about run out. Please help her if you can. Thanks for caring. 



I am copying Russell above. His email address is [email protected] and he will help you if you decide to rescue sweet Lacy. Please let me know so I can rejoice. I am really going to be devastated if she gets put down. 

*
Lynn





------------------------------------------------------------
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]


URGENT!!! This sweet 18 month old Golden girl is going to be put down unless someone can save her now. Please don’t wait or it will be too late. Transportation can be provided if someone in Houston will pull her. It hard to tell if she is a PB because of the angle the pic was taken. Would be better if we had a side shot of her. But, she definitely is mostly Golden and a pretty girl. Her snout may be a little too wide and eyes bigger than a Golden, but she has enough in her to be pulled by some of the Golden rescues that will pull a mix and it looks like this baby has enough Golden to fit the bill. Please don’t let this sweetheart die. She is at the Irving Shelter and contact is LAURA FORSYTHE AT [email protected] .

Laura, how long does this girl have? Can she get an extension? Just received this email late tonight at midnight. We need time to save her. We have a large network and we almost always can save the Goldens and Golden mixes because of their sweet nature and how smart they are. Please don’t let this baby die. Give us a chance to save her. We have a large network that will push to save her. 






*972-721-3597 AND FOLLOW UP WITH AN EMAIL TO SHELTER SUPERVISOR, LAURA FORSYTHE AT [email protected] .*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am feeling anxious for this girl. She has such beautiful eyes. Please let someone in Texas step up to help her.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Golden Beginnings GRR and Golden Retriever Club of Houston both do rescues in Houston.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If I am reading this right, they are saying she's in the Irving shelter. Irving is a Dallas suburb. When I go to their site, she is not listed, so perhaps has been adopted or pulled??? There is a Scooby they have listed as a purebred golden but who looks much more labish to me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, here she is. http://www.ci.irving.tx.us/animal-services/Animals%20In%20Our%20Shelter.asp They have her listed as a retriever/chow mix.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

sooooo many dogs.....so very sad....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Not sure where I got the idea she is in the Houston area. Irving is a long way from Houston.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To all*

I just emailed Russ and L. Forsythe at the shelter to ask if Lacey is still there and someone mentioned there is a male Golden here too, and also asked what city in TX they are closest to.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I just emailed Russ and L. Forsythe at the shelter to ask if Lacey is still there and someone mentioned there is a male Golden here too, and also asked what city in TX they are closest to.


 
No offense but they labeled an obvious non golden a golden - unless they shaved him? Even then...maybe not. I wonder if that is the dog they are talking about. I wish they could all be saved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lacey*

Just got an email from Russ at shelter and Lacey is still there.

*HERE IS HER PETFINDER LINK:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17097085

*He said they have been getting some calls on her and he is hopeful something may happen for her today.


*PENNY&MAGGIE'S MOM;
Here is Scooby's link-she is listed as Golden Retriever, I also think she looks more like a lab

http://www.cityofirving.org/animal-services/Animals In Our Shelter.asp*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This is where Irving is*

Here is email I got from Russell at the shelter


*Irving is between Dallas and Ft. Worth....It's closer to Dallas than Ft. Worth. It's just to the east of DFW airport.
russell
[email protected]*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Lacy










This is Scooby








The shelter labeled him "Retriever Golden/Lab". Maybe the Golden part is just his color.



They are both Lab or Lab mixes, I don't think either of the Dallas area Golden rescues would take them. I don't know any mix breed groups to contact.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's not the dog I got in my email. I have emailed Karen the email I got so hopefully she will post the picture (then you all could stop thinking I lost my mind).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

When you're looking to find ALL/MIXED BREED Rescue Groups, go to PETFINDER.COM, do a search for ANIMAL WELFARE GROUPS by city, state or using the Zip Code of where the shetler is located. A list of groups will come up with their website and contact info. 

The shelter should also have a list of groups they work with too as any Non Profit 501 C 3 Groups normally have to have their paperwork on file with the shetler in order to pull.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks for the info, but I REALLY needed help emailing rescues.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sandy
> 
> Thanks for the info, but I REALLY needed help emailing rescues.


Karen-the info I posted was in reference to mylissyk post where she said she didn't know what Mixed/all breed groups to contact. 

Sorry, can't help you out with emailing, I'm working on some Intakes, answering CFGRR's mail, and covering for the Adopt Coordinator while she's on vacation.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks. I understand.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great news for daisy and lacey!*

*GREAT NEWS FOR DAISY AND LACEY-SCOOBY STILL IN NEED!*



Just got an email from Russell at the shelter I asked that he let me know.

The dog pictured above is DAISY, she was surrendered with Lacey and they HAVE BOTH BEEN ADOPTED-Thank God.
*
Now, Scooby is only one in need. I sent Russell a link to the Lab Rescues for Scooby. *


****CAN SOMEONE give me step by step instructions on how to rename this thread as RESCUED?*


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Russell Posch is well known in the DFW rescue world and he is most likely familiar with mixed breed and purebreed rescues in/about the area. He walks the Irving shelter almost every day. Unfortunately this area is bursting at the seams with dogs needing help (most of them HW + too) and all the rescues/shelters are full. Several are using money for boarding, money they need for HW treatment for some of the pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

Russell seems like a wonderful person.

I wish we could help him find a rescue for Scooby!!


----------

